# Emacs UTF-8



## Leroy42 (23. Mrz 2007)

Wie kann ich dem Emacs beibringen, daß eine zu öffnende Datei
in  utf-8 kodiert ist?

Oder kennt jemand ein Emacs-Forum?

Mit google habe ich kein Forum gefunden


----------



## Gast (19. Apr 2007)

einfach in die .emacs einsetzen und er läuft im UTF8 mode

(setq keyboard-coding-system (quote utf-8))
(setq current-language-environment "UTF-8")
(setq x-select-request-type '(UTF8_STRING COMPOUND_TEXT TEXT STRING))


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Apr 2007)

Mittlerweile habe ich mir zwar ein Java-Tool geschrieben,
daß utf8-Dateien handelt, aber trotzdem: Danke!   

Werd's nachher ausprobieren...


----------

